# Zorse's & Zonkies ...



## Leeana (Dec 27, 2005)

Does anyone own a Zorse (Zebra/Horse) or a Zonkey (Zebra/donkey). I've seen then a couple times at auctions and on the internet and they looks so interesting. But all the ones i seen were crazed and wild.

Anyone own or breed them?

Leeana


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2005)

They are crazed and wild unless you bottle feed them. Even thou they are crossed with horses and donkeys they still have the wild animal in them and that seems to prevail the most.


----------



## Jill (Dec 27, 2005)

I have seen one, and petted it. He did not seem crazy or wild, but I have heard they can be very hard to keep and can jump extremely high and have a very powerful kick. The one I pet was named ZJ and was owned by a lady I bought one of my riding horses and my first mini and small pony from. His hair didn't feel anything like a horses'. It was just so smooth and soft and a lot shorter than a horses' hair. His eyes were not shaped like a horses', either. He did not have sweat glands if what i was told was correct. I know people are making them from ponies and horses and there are websites about them, but of course, you can't breed two zorses or two zonies as they are hybrids and nearly never able to reproduce.


----------



## Leeana (Dec 27, 2005)

hmm thats different.

That would be allot of work to raise one, they are just very pretty to look at.

The Zorse i seen a while back would let you pet it, but would pin its ear's and give you the cold shoulder. He was incredibly soft but seemed to be a bit more fuzzy then a regular horse for July. He had these pretty markings on his forehead that looked diamond shaped and were striped. He was one of the prettiest horse's i've seen to this day.

Leeana


----------



## Jill (Dec 27, 2005)

Here is the zorse, ZJ, that I pet. He is now owned by someone else. Sarah E. Ardeema (seaponies) is who owned him when I pet him.

http://www.sportpony.com/Zorse.htm


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Dec 27, 2005)

Jill said:


> Here is the zorse, ZJ, that I pet.  He is now owned by someone else.  Sarah E. Ardeema (seaponies) is who owned him when I pet him.
> http://www.sportpony.com/Zorse.htm
> 
> 529942[/snapback]
> ​


Oh wow, he's neat looking!


----------



## minimule (Dec 27, 2005)

There is a guy here that has 3 Zonkeys. He is required to carry a wild animal permit with him at all times if he is hauling them anywhere. He has the permits laminated and stuck to the back door inside his horse trailer. They are really cool looking, not as refined as the Zorses, but unique in their own way. If they don't know you you don't want to get very close to them. They are all well trained but still considered "wild" and not very trusting of strangers.

We considered getting a zebra and crossing with a stallion and a jack but after doing a lot of research decided to pass. It was a lot of red tape (here anyway) and the requirements for containment......


----------

